# CPC-H Exam -- I PASSED !!!!



## eeh (Jun 15, 2011)

Just found out my results of the CPC-H exam that I took on Saturday -- I PASSED !

Ellen


----------



## kristyrodecker (Jun 15, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Teresa Collins (Jun 15, 2011)

ehines said:


> Just found out my results of the CPC-H exam that I took on Saturday -- I PASSED !
> 
> Ellen



Congratulations!


----------



## JudyW (Jun 15, 2011)

ehines said:


> just found out my results of the cpc-h exam that i took on saturday -- i passed !
> 
> Ellen



congratulations!!!:d


----------



## rollinholy (Jun 15, 2011)

congrats, still waiting on my results-I took it on Sat as well


----------



## patsfan3682@hotmail.com (Jun 15, 2011)

I took the cpc on saturday as well and passed, my A has been removed.
Congratulations to you too ellen.


----------



## RenaHall (Jun 15, 2011)

CONGRATS ON PASSING!!!!!! Great job!


----------



## Jashani1 (Jun 15, 2011)

CONGRATS TO EVERYONE WHO PASSED & FOR THOSE WHO ARE WAITING YOU WILL DO GREAT!!!

I have a question. I have the CPC Study Guide & am wondering if that's enough to study for the exam. Please advise


----------



## eeh (Jun 15, 2011)

Are you referring to the CPC or CPC-H Exam?  Also, I think it depends on your experience.  I have NONE - so for me, I used Michelle Green's 3-2-1 Code It book along with the CPC Study Guides, and practice tests.

For the CPC-H exam, I bought several short outpatient courses @ AHIMA - they call them CATS.  Some of them were pretty good AND you received 3 CEUs for them as well.  They have a 60-question Outpatient Exam that I took as well.  See link:  http://www.ahima.org/continuinged/campus/courseinfo/cats.aspx

I think it really depends on your experience as to what study aids one needs.  

Hope this helps

Ellen


----------



## Jashani1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for your response. I have experience I just never took the certification course. Thanks for your help.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi,
Congratulations!!!!

Nalini CPC


----------



## Alicia Scott (Jun 15, 2011)

I agree that it depends on how much coding you have done. Remember to go over terminology. Read the quidelines in your ICD-9 and CPT books. Knowing these will be extremely beneficial to you.
Alicia CPC, and almost CPC-I


----------



## mguerrero9 (Jun 16, 2011)

is the cpc-h just as hard as the cpc?


----------



## eeh (Jun 17, 2011)

M:

It is different from the CPC exam.  Not having ANY medical experience, I had a hard time with the General Knowledge Questions, i.e., anatomy, med. term, etc.  I was surprised that there were NOT many questions at all on Reimbursement.

I didn't think the coding questions were that bad, there were 3 VERY LONG scenarios at the end, but there were also alot of 2-liner questions.  So, I was able to get 45 questions done in my first hour.

Know your ICD-9-CM guidelines!

Ellen


----------



## jillmtom (Jun 17, 2011)

Great Job!  Congrats.


----------



## lashon35 (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrat!


----------



## Kmp718 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Cpc vs cpc-h*

If I take the CPC exam and pass, will I be able to find a medical coding job with a local hospital even if I'm not CPC-H certified?


----------



## Norm49 (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow!!!!!! Congradulations !!!!!!!!! this certification is next on my list. Now that you have passed what advice could you offer a person who want to pass.  We know that endless days of reading is in order but any additional tips.

Norma


----------



## eeh (Jun 18, 2011)

Norma:

I was very surprised by the CPC-H exam.  Being that the Reimbursement chapter in the Study Guide is enormous, I expected to be tested on alot of reimbursement topics - but there were hardly any.  There were A&P, Med. Term, Guideline, General knowledge questions - kind of hard to tell you how to prepare for this part because the questions were from all over.

There were coding questions with JUST ICD-9-CM codes; questions with just CPT codes; and questions with BOTH ICD-9 and CPT.  It was nice that they were each grouped together.  So, you really have to know your ICD-9 guidelines AND CPT guidelines AND be able to apply them to the questions.

Ellen


----------



## raakhys@gmail.com (Jun 17, 2014)

how to see the results of CPC-H.....?can you plz tell me


----------



## texancoder01 (Jun 17, 2014)

Good job!!


----------

